# Microwaves and 120V as opposed to 240V



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

We where getting ready to leave last weekend for a trip to the New Forest when I noticed the Microwave light was out. A quick check with the multi meter and 120V was getting to the plug.

So just took the Magic Chef MW apart to check the internal fuse and that is OK. Looking around it appears that one of the circuit board transformers has over heated. I cannot see that it is worth repairing as it is a few years old anyway.

The choice is:

1. Buy new 120V replacement MW which should fit in the hole.

2. Buy UK 240V MW - which may not fit the hole - and install a 120/240V transformer for the purpose. This may bring it's own problems. I have one 240V double RCD socket which is currently only of use when on on electric hook up. I did not see the point of having a 120/240 conversion as everything - until now - operates on 120 V. The purpose of a transformer to power the MW would be when not on electric hook up and we use the generator. The obvious difficulty with this is: For hook up we would be converting from 240 to 120 and 120 to 240 to use the MW. Seems daft and with possibility of problems!

I have read with interest accounts of other RV owners - RR for example - changing but have not seen any reference to someone putting a replacement 120V unit in. Anyone done this?

Am I correct in saying that a dual voltage unit is not available? I guess this would be a problem for the magnatron.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Chris

I would reckon the most straightforward way forward for you would be to replace with another 110v unit as you do not have the luxury of your genny powering 240v.

Its unlikely you will get an exact match as there are so many variations fitted to RVs so there may be a small amount of cabinetry modification needed, also, your particular model will no doubt be out of manufacture by now as they change models so frequently. It would undoubtedly be easier to find a standard microwave to fit than a convection unit.

If you want me to look into it for you, drop me a mail with your dimensions and I will see what I can find.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Linda,

Microwave is 20.5" Wide, 12 2/8" High, 13" Deep.

Hole is 20.5" Wide, 13.5" High, 16" Deep.

Seems to me the MW on page 359 of the 2006 catalogue will fit. But it would be useful if it had more features.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My microwave packed up and looked as though it had never been used anyway it packed up while I was trying it on convection oven mode.

I was so pleased when I bought a 240 volt convector microwave oven that fitted the frame the old one it came out of and then suddenly realised the area allowed for the microwave cannot cope with a convection oven mode so will now only be using it as a plain microwave which doesn't overheat in it cupboard area or frame.

Be careful :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Chris, the one you refer to has been superceeded by another in the '07 book - looks promising....will PM you with details.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

As with awning on other thread I ordered replacement microwave from Linda and picked it up last week.

Installation with the fitting kit was simple and it is in and working and awaiting our next trip out! Yippeee!

Want to replace the socket - inside cupboard - for one with a switch. As it gets used very little and as I am always on mains power at home it seems pointless leaving it on not doing anything for 99.9% of it's life.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Unfortunately American plug sockets don't come with switches....what you see in your RV is what you get, even in domestic applications within the home in the USA, they are identical.

Perhaps you could rig up a small rocker switch adjacent to the socket to do the job?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know that Linda, I will indeed install and in line switch.

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Unfortunately American plug sockets don't come with switches....what you see in your RV is what you get, even in domestic applications within the home in the USA, they are identical.
> 
> Perhaps you could rig up a small rocker switch adjacent to the socket to do the job?


Hi Linda, but they do come with a resettable fuse or RCD, I have one in my bathroom.

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Good point Olley, hadn't thought of those, still, not sure Chris would want to shell out around £25 when a switch for a couple of quid will do the job.....I think he's spent enough already :lol: :lol:


----------

